# Drewy wants to buy YOUR Art! (UPDATED) ^_^



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 26, 2014)

So I've been wanting to open my own requests thread for a while now but I've been feeling a bit lazy about it until today. Im looking for Digital pieces and Traditional pieces (only if they can be scanned).

I will be paying in AC bells 1-15 million bells or TBT bells depending on how good the art is as well as complexity, quality and amount of characters. I require examples before accepting your art and I will accept or decline through a message to be polite. ^_^

Anyways im looking for lots of art (Full bodies or busts as well as mayor scenes with certain villagers of mine including your choice between (Julian, Willow, Ankha, Rosie, Lolly, Fauna, Pheobe, Mira, Francine and Sprinkles). I would also prefer to pay after the art has been completed.

Here are Sigs just Incase you need refs for what the villagers look like.



Spoiler: Sig Ref's


















These are my Mayor Refs



Spoiler: Mayor Ref's

















Mayor's Fan Art Gallery [x] <-----

To create me some art all I ask is that you show me some art examples and clarify what you would like to draw for me (art style, villagers or not, which mayor of mine both if you'd like, full body or bust art, and backgrounds or not).

Thanks very much and I am very excited to get some new art for my collection. ^_^


----------



## Soopah (May 26, 2014)

I could do a freebie for you. xD (cuz I don't need any bells haha.)
That and I've wanted to draw someone with a hairbow wig. .3.
Here's my only art example - http://soopah64.deviantart.com/art/Oh-Lawd-It-s-Soopah-454100613
I'd probably do just a bust shot cuz I actually hate drawing full body. ;n;


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

Here's all my art stuff http://whitebalverines.tumblr.com/tagged/drawing

I haven't really drawn animals before, but I'd be happy to try or draw human-style.
Interested?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 26, 2014)

Yay @Soopah nothing makes me happier than seeing the words "free art"

There is no rush so take your sweet time and I cant wait to see the finished piece. ^_^


----------



## Soopah (May 26, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Yay @Soopah nothing makes me happier than seeing the words "free art"
> 
> There is no rush so take your sweet time and I cant wait to see the finished piece. ^_^



haha ok! xD
I shall get started on it soon! c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 26, 2014)

@GanCeann nice art you have (please go through my request info on the original post and let me know what you would like to draw (which mayor or mayors and any villagers included etc. as well as how much you want for the piece and ill let you know). ^_^


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

I'm interested in drawing Drew, she's a cutie~
Idek what to price my art at, so whatever you think is suitable?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 26, 2014)

Hehe well which version of Drew. (Im assuming the hair bow wig one since the other one Is scary). (Will you do Fullbody or Bust)? (Im bad with pricing but for a fullbody of just my 1 mayor does 1 million sound fair or too low?


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

I meant the hairbow version like in your avatar. c:
And, Imma do a full body, so 1mil sounds good~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 26, 2014)

YAY. Cant wait to see the finished art. Ill pay after its complete. Take your time. ^_^


----------



## Warrior (May 26, 2014)

lmao how good does the art have to be to merit 10 mil


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 26, 2014)

Well im not good at pricing and all but it definitely needs to be precise, polished, full of life, (perhaps my complete town in a type of scene) like 2 of the digital examples in my original post. 

Or if in the traditional style im sure if I find anyone that does realism portaits like my avatar id pay 10 mil +.

(Though for now I prefer to start on the lower side). XD


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

I'll probably have mine done tomorrow evening after work, just so you know. c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 26, 2014)

Ok awesome cant wait. Take your time though. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 26, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 27, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## Soopah (May 27, 2014)

I have started! Hoping to finish it later today!  I'm currently linearting. c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 27, 2014)

YAY thanks so much cant wait to see it. ^_^


----------



## Soopah (May 27, 2014)

Finished! ;v;
http://i.imgur.com/FrCnBkX.png
I know it could be better... ; 3 ; </3 haaa


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 27, 2014)

No I LOVE IT!! Thanks so much its adorbale. ^_^


----------



## Soopah (May 27, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> No I LOVE IT!! Thanks so much its adorbale. ^_^



eee I'm glad you like it~ ;w;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 27, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 27, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Balverine (May 27, 2014)

Hellloo~
Is this to your liking? http://white-balverine.deviantart.com/art/Drew-456880066


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 27, 2014)

OMG I freaking love it!!! (I love your style so much its so playful)!!!


----------



## Balverine (May 27, 2014)

Yey, glad you like it ; 3;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 27, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 28, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 28, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 28, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

Morning Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

*crawls out of corner*
NnghghfauieldbvaslihfbvaslifhvbakIauedncasljdv
d-d-d-did someo-o-one s-s-say a-a-artttss ヽ(；▽；)ノ 
*deep breath*
But which mayor would you prefer? ~( ?Д｀)~ they're both really cute and i can't decideeee
I might just draw them both XD
*crawls back into turtle shell*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

YAY!!! Pick the one you think will be funner to draw or do them both if you would like. Im happy with whatever though im lacking art on my Hair Bow Mayor. ^_^

Oh my jesus I cant wait.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 29, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> YAY!!! Pick the one you think will be funner to draw or do them both if you would like. Im happy with whatever though im lacking art on my Hair Bow Mayor. ^_^
> 
> Oh my jesus I cant wait.



RIGHTTTT SIR!
*salutes*
I SHALL GET TO DRAWING THE MOE DREW SIR!
Mwuhahahaha it gets to be a surprise now ψ(｀∇?)ψ
*scurries to notepad*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!! XD

Now I have something to look forward to while I wait for my new Yoshi 3DS XL to arrive. ^_^



Spoiler:  suprise me


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 29, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 30, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 30, 2014)

Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 30, 2014)

Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 30, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 30, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## g u m m i (May 31, 2014)

Mann YESH me Tryeth with my little 5 the grade art and shop on the Mueseum


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 31, 2014)

Wahhhh i'm spoiling part of it but what color is bow cuties hair? I drew it green but i'm not sure if I'm color blind or not XD

And it looks black here,
 Why cant i see colors ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

Her hair is Black with Purple Highlights. ^_^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 31, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Her hair is Black with Purple Highlights. ^_^



Yep. Im blind XD
Almost done with it though ( ^ω^ )


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

YAY!! Cant wait to see it!! And its ok im blind as heck so no worries. Good Luck and thanks so much for being so AMAZING!!! <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 31, 2014)

All done ~


Sorry it took so long, its finals week. ヽ(；▽；)ノ
*crawls back into corner*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

*Bows Down To Worship*

OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!!!!!! This is the most freaking adorable thing ive ever seen. I love it so freaking much. My friend you are amazing and I appreciate your kindness so very much. Gracias y tu tienes que accepar unpocito de dinero!!! ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## g u m m i (May 31, 2014)

Did u see my art? :3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 31, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## g u m m i (Jun 1, 2014)

Free lunch bump for you :3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

Aww thx sweets thats very nice of you. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bump. (Really hoping to get an art piece of my mayor/mayors with Ankha, Lolly and Rosie).


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll draw something fierce for you


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh really? Show me what you got. XD

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

it's rosie yayy


----------



## Stacyfaith (Jun 2, 2014)

Ahh, I would, but I don't really need AC bells. :/ I don't even..err...play anymore.  Whoops.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bump. Looks lovely Jupiter. And I can pay in TBT bells Stacey show me some examples.


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

how much for it i spent about 100 yeers making it


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

You get 999,999,999 billion bells. XD


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

kk  wanna do it retail method?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sure go to my dream address and we can trade in that retail.


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

Alright what is it again????


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 3, 2014)

Morning Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 3, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 3, 2014)

Update: created a new mayor look and now looking for some art of her as well as my previous Mayors and villagers. ^_^

Link To QR Code Dress...

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/378935756118173270/


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 3, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

Morning Bump. (Ughh im starting to think I'll never get new art).


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

bump.


----------



## g u m m i (Jun 4, 2014)

YOUR ART IS READY, MA'AM :3


Hope u like it! Probably not worth 1 million, even if that's the lowest you're offering


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

Aww thx hun its very cute. Ill send you some TBT bells as a thank you tip. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bump. (Got some new art today posting here just cause I think its so adorable).


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 5, 2014)

Bump..


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 5, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 6, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 6, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 6, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 6, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^

Got my first art piece of my new mayor!! Thanks so much MewMewMewM. <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 7, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 8, 2014)

Morning Bump.


----------



## louise23 (Jun 8, 2014)

hi got your pm


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 8, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 9, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Sloom (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't decline free art right?

Here:



Just to make sure you know, it's Ankha.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my god that is the most beautiful art piece of Ankha I've ever gotten. Thanks mate. XD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 10, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok this is the real night bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 11, 2014)

Morning Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 12, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 12, 2014)

Morning Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 12, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 13, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 13, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 13, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

Morning Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow. There's really a lack of artists here huh?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

Arcueil said:


> Wow. There's really a lack of artists here huh?



Tell me about it!! Ughh like I've been trying this for like over a month now and have only gotten 3 pieces via this thread. It is what it is though so I'll just stay positive and hope some artists start knocking on my door. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 14, 2014)

Night Bump. C'mon people can I just get some Amazing art from you guys? :/


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 15, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2014)

drew do you draw at all, just wondering. you should take it up if you really want art of stuff. i mean sure im not great but thats why i started drawing


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 15, 2014)

Warrior said:


> drew do you draw at all, just wondering. you should take it up if you really want art of stuff. i mean sure im not great but thats why i started drawing




I absolutely love art so Much and I wish I could draw or learn how but I've already tried and tbh I'm possibly the least talented person on this Earth and I completely believe that. Sadly I just don't have what it takes to draw.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 15, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I absolutely love art so Much and I wish I could draw or learn how but I've already tried and tbh I'm possibly the least talented person on this Earth and I completely believe that. Sadly I just don't have what it takes to draw.



well try harder man, it doesn't happen over night, or over a month, but after two months, yeah you'll see improvements. Anyone can draw, it just takes a hell of a lot of patience. I'm not gonna preach because I'm not a great artist, but that exactly my point, I'm not "talented" anything I've managed to do is all grounded in hard work. no one is naturally talented at anything, they merely have an aptitude to learn. If you want some guides or anything i suggest the vilppu drawing manual. I should actually look over it myself!!


----------



## Itadakii (Jun 15, 2014)

[This.]


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello!
You can find my gallery here: www.wistolf.deviantart.com

<3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 15, 2014)

AHHHH FINALLY!! I love your art so much it's so cute. I'd love some art. ^_^

What were you thinking as for price and what would you like to do?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 15, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 16, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh, thanks! I'm glad you enjoy my art.
As far as what you want, that's really up to you. I can do a chibi of your mayor with your favorite villagers or a full-body bust. Obviously the price will go up or down depending on complexity, but we can hammer out those details later.
I'm new to pricing so I really don't know what to charge. haha..


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 16, 2014)

How about Mayor art of my 3 mayors? refs are in the OP. what would you charge for that? if you could fit all 3 mayor's in 1 art piece im great with that. ^^


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 16, 2014)

Sure, I can go for that. 
How does 4mil for the piece sound?

Edit: Would you like headshots, full-bodies, or chibis?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been lazy with AC bells lately but that sounds great. Do I pay after just in case you'd need to make any changes or do you want me to pay before? i'm sending you a private message so I can give you a few details. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Definitely a full shot. Can I see two pieces one of chibi art together and one of your full body art together so I can decide. >.<


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 16, 2014)

You can pay after! I'll be certain to show you WIPs, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Certainly!

My chibis come in two styles that you can see here:
http://wistolf.deviantart.com/art/cutie-Homestuck-Nerds-461084994?q=gallery%3AWistolf%2F8252292&qo=0
http://wistolf.deviantart.com/art/I-Wanna-Be-the-Pastel-Best-446615102?q=gallery%3AWistolf%2F8252292&qo=2

and.. I actually don't have any FULL body stuff in my gallery. hehheh..
The only thing I can show you is this:
http://wistolf.deviantart.com/art/Put-Your-Paws-in-the-pockets-425306703?q=gallery%3AWistolf%2F8252292&qo=11
http://wistolf.deviantart.com/art/20-Years-and-9-Lives-395972699?q=gallery%3AWistolf%2F8252292&qo=46
but the face is likely to be different because I drew those months ago.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ahh that makes my choice harder I wanna pick full bodies but since you only have one full body bust I don't wanna take a risk. Which do you feel you can make them look better?

(I deff want a full body piece but not sure if I want it in your chibi style or your full body cartoonish style). >.<


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 16, 2014)

Tell you what; I'll give full-bodies a try.. and if you don't like it, I'll do chibis for you at no extra cost.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe just do a full body sketch and a chibi sketch and then I can decide which one to have you line art and color? (Wouldn't want you to completely finish a piece to then have to restart in an alternate style).


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't mind. I'd just sketch the three mayors and show it to you.
If you don't like it, I'll scrap it and do a different style. <3 not a problem at all.

tbh I wanna try to do this so I can have full-body examples to show people. haha


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oooh I love your mind set. I'm completely fine with getting full bodies. Cant wait to see. <3


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 16, 2014)

Great! I'll get started soon as my headache goes away. hehe.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok sounds good. ^_^

Night Bump. <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 17, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 17, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 18, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 20, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 20, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 21, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 21, 2014)

Yo!
Dropping in to assure you I didn't forget about the commission. I just got caught up in some stuff this week.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok no worries. Let me know as soon as you start it. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 22, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 22, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 22, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 23, 2014)

Actual Night Bump. XD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 23, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 23, 2014)

Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 24, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 24, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 25, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 26, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 26, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 27, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 27, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 27, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 27, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 28, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 28, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 29, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## Timon1771 (Jun 29, 2014)

This is a fun topic, So I wanted to make something too:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 29, 2014)

OMFG thanks so much!! It's so cute and just totally made my evening!! Thanks so much for being amazing and making me such cute art!! <3

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 30, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 30, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 30, 2014)

*I'm sorry to tell you, but I've sat down several times to try to draw your commission and it just.. won't come.
Maybe I'm having a block on it or something.

In order to not have you wait forever, I'm canceling the order and if I ever feel inspired to do it, I'll hit you up again. <3*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 1, 2014)

Night Bump.

I'll stay hopeful for it @Wistolf. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 1, 2014)

Morning Bump. >.<


----------



## Yulaldie (Jul 1, 2014)

Bump for Drew~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks. Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 2, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 2, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 3, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 3, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 4, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 4, 2014)

Free Bump!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks so much, morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 4, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 5, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 5, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 5, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 6, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 6, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 6, 2014)

Night Bump.

This is getting frustrating...


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 7, 2014)

Drawing Ankha


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yay!! @neon-tetra

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't have any references, because everything is outdated, but I already drew her.


Spoiler







I can digital color if you want.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ahh I love it and I'd love to see it digitally colored if you'd like.  ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bump.

I really don't wanna have to give up on this thread. :/


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

I can draw something for you. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

For free, I may add.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ahhh YAY that would be so great. Thanks so much. ^_^


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ahhh YAY that would be so great. Thanks so much. ^_^



Could you tell me what it do? I'm not good at decisions. cx


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hmm would you like to draw my 3 mayors together in a piece? That would be nice. ^^

Here are my 3 Mayors. ^^


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Hmm would you like to draw my 3 mayors together in a piece? That would be nice. ^^
> 
> Here are my 3 Mayors. ^^



Gotcha! I'm on it. >:3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wooo thanks so much. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 8, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 8, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 9, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 9, 2014)

Couldn't fall asleep so giving one more bump before bed.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 9, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## nekosync (Jul 9, 2014)

I  drew Drew. (no pun intended)



Spoiler


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ahh it's so cute thanks so much. <3


----------



## nekosync (Jul 9, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ahh it's so cute thanks so much. <3



Np! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ahh it's so cute thanks so much. <3



Np! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 9, 2014)

Coloring Ankha right now.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 9, 2014)

Aww thanks. Your too kind. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 10, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd be happy to draw your mayors! I love their outfits :> Sadly, I do not have a tablet, so I'll only have black and white pencil sketches if that's okay :/


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 10, 2014)

That would be lovely, thanks so much. ^^


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Honestly, I actually started drawing them last night :3 I have for you, the 2nd and 3rd Drew. ~Will work on first Drew soon 

...Aaw it says the picture size is to big to upload ;n; even in a spoiler. I will try to figure something else out 

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://imgur.com/fBLBnVW

http://imgur.com/2JRimO8


Hopefully these will work. Let me know if they do not


----------



## Beary (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoiler: please don't be upside down


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 10, 2014)

heres a picture of sprinkle that i made... it isnt that good


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh thanks you to all 3 of you. I love all of these art pieces so much. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 11, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## MayorMudkip (Jul 11, 2014)

Just lurking until I can get on my computer to post my portfolio.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 11, 2014)

Woo thanks, can't wait to see. ^^

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 12, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 12, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry, it took forever.


Spoiler


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ahhhhh it is so cute. Thanks so so much.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 12, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 13, 2014)

Couldn't sleep. Extra bump for tonight.


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

How can request these?  I'm really shy at asking for commissions. Also a free bump. &v&


----------



## Pearls (Jul 13, 2014)

I can draw your mayor for free if you like


Spoiler: Examples


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bird said:


> How can request these?  I'm really shy at asking for commissions. Also a free bump. &v&



Aww thanks, it's ok we can be shy together. ^^
So are you requesting to draw for me or just leaving a friendly bump? Wasn't sure what you were asking in your post. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



GoldieJoan said:


> I can draw your mayor for free if you like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Examples
> ...



Aww thx so much, I would love that. <3


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Aww thanks, it's ok we can be shy together. ^^
> So are you requesting to draw for me or just leaving a friendly bump? Wasn't sure what you were asking in your post. ^_^


Leaving a friendly bump for you. c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 13, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 14, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi again! Sorry my last drawing is a bit late...I've been in a weird drawing slump :I Anyway, here you are:

http://imgur.com/0fQCfAA

those glasses >.<

Have a nice day 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I fixed the legs to one of the drawings. Don't know why they were bothering me ><...

http://imgur.com/97xWtr2


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ahh thanks again. They all look so so so adorable!!! And aww that's kind of you to edit up the witch mayor it wasn't needed but very appreciated. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 14, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 15, 2014)

Aww~ I'm actually about to go to bed, but I'd love to draw your mayors.

Here is my art shop~~
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?196334-Art-Commissions
Just tell me what kind of style you prefer. xD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh wow, that would be awesome. Draw me whatever you'd like. I have 3 mayors in the OP as well as all my villagers. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 16, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

friendly bump iunno


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 17, 2014)

Aww thanks. ^^

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 17, 2014)

~Bump ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 18, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 18, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 18, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 18, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 19, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2014)

I finished your picture ^u^


Spoiler: Here you go







I hope you like it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh by the way I couldn't draw the oval shades(( (Is that what they're called?)


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 19, 2014)

Gosh it's so cute. Thanks so much. It's fine, yep their Oval Dhades. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Meira (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey I'm in the middle of colouring your picture and I'm kinda confuse. The mayor with the hairbow wig, is it brown or black?

Edit: Nvm it's black


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 19, 2014)

Woo so pumped.

She also has Purple Highlights. ^^


----------



## Meira (Jul 19, 2014)

Purple highlights? Got it 
Anything else I should pay attention too?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 19, 2014)

besides her eye monocle I think that's about it. her clothing is pretty generic. 

you can post it here upon finishing. gosh I cant wait. ^^


----------



## Meira (Jul 19, 2014)

How about the other 2? I drew them too xD
Haha so much pressure lol


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 19, 2014)

Gasp! Ahh what a suprise. Your so kind. For the Flame Mayor she's basically as is, her shades can go on her eyes or on her hair like the portrait and the Witch Mayor has a cape that's the piece on her back, her hair is bright Orange. Those are the only fuzzy details. 

Thanks so much, your so awesome. Highly appreciated. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

Puppy kept me up so adding an extra bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## Taycat (Jul 20, 2014)

I can draw you something if you let me catalog some unorderables.
I got two styles you can choose from.
Mouse on computer:  http://i.imgur.com/Gbj10X6.png
Drawn and scanned/taken picture of:  http://i.imgur.com/XAtLTB4.jpg


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not really sure I have anything you are looking for. However I did request in your new Art Shop. Good Luck. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 20, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 21, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 21, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 21, 2014)

bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 21, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Jollian (Jul 22, 2014)

you've got quite a plight going on here bud, good luck

bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Haha yea I'm not an easy quitter. 

Thanks for the bump. <3

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## Meira (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey I'm almost done your piece 
Expect it either today or tomorrow :S
Sorry it's taking so long x-x Busy and procrastinating haha


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

YAY!! So so Excited!! It's ok, can't wait to see it. <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## Meira (Jul 25, 2014)

Here you go.







[/URL]


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

GAHHHHH THAT IS FREAKING AMAZING!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW FANTASTIC IT TURNED OUT!!! THANKS SO SO SO SO MUCH!! If your still interested in drawing my OC let me know because you have loads of talent. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 27, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 27, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning Bump! 18 today, woot woot.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Morning Bump! 18 today, woot woot.



Happy Birthday!!!  

I could draw your mayor for you  I can easily add in another villager with you as well! I think Lolly, Sprinkle, or Rosie would be really cute! Let me know 



Spoiler: Examples


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

I would love that!!! Sprinkle would be nice! ^^

And thanks so much. ^_^


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I would love that!!! Sprinkle would be nice! ^^
> 
> And thanks so much. ^_^



No prob, I'd have to add you to my queue in my doodle shop but I'm like 99% sure I'll have it done by tonight


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok great! No rush, thanks so much. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## twisty (Jul 28, 2014)

I could draw your mayor! I can do it traditionally or digitally-whichever fits your preference, and can have the piece finished by evening.



Spoiler: Digital Art Examples






















Spoiler: Traditional Art Examples



















The first picture in the digital art example is the most recent work I've done!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

sure i'd love something digital. Surprise me. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 29, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 29, 2014)

I can do one of your mayors for you. 



Spoiler: P.S., this is the only mayor I've done and I am working on fixing the flaws





The hair makes the head look too wide, but I can work on that. I mainly need practice with players.​





Spoiler: Here are some of my villager examples



​


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 29, 2014)

Cute work but not what I'm looking for. Thanks for the offer though.
Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## twisty (Jul 29, 2014)

Your commission is finished! I've sent you a PM of the work. Would you mind if I used it as part of my finished commissions gallery?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 29, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 30, 2014)

How much will you pay me for this?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Zilch. Lol


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

BOOM GIVE ME ALL TBT LOL JK BYE


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow it's beautiful... lol

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bump.  ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 5, 2014)

Who made the 3rd sig ?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Which one? Their on a randomizer, the drawing sig was by Yookey and it was an irl commission. ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 5, 2014)

Yea that was the one


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Extra bump before bed. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Night Bump. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

I lied.. extra bump.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Aug 8, 2014)

I do paypal stuff if that's ever of interest


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

art examples please. i'll let you know if I'm interested. ^^


----------



## ClefairyKid (Aug 8, 2014)

My examples are pokemon but you get the idea LOL


Spoiler





















I also do pixel work


Spoiler
































I dunno it's kind of a huge range of things haha


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

I like your pokemon style! I'll have to get back to you on a commission though since you only do irl commissions and it'll be awhile till I can commission through paypal. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Risette (Aug 8, 2014)

I did a drawing of your Goth Mayor for you! 
I understand that I did this without showing you a ref in advance so I don't expect to be paid but If you want to tip bells (so I can pay off my house loan haha) It would be much appreciated ;u;
If not well then enjoy your art~!



Spoiler


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

It's adorable!! Thanks so Much, I sent you 150 TBT bells!! You can trade them for in game bells and get at least 3 million. Thanks a bunch! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 10, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Cariad (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll make you a headshot! I'd prefer to be paid in tbtb if that's ok?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sure. Do you have examples? ^^


----------



## Cariad (Aug 11, 2014)

um only really one, I'm starting out.



Spoiler: the quality and background will be better! I was just doodling this tbh





if you want a specifically coloured background, just say!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sure I can send 50 TBT for something like that. ^^


----------



## Cariad (Aug 11, 2014)

ok I'll make it tomorrow


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sounds good! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Jollian (Aug 12, 2014)

~free bump


----------



## Cariad (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm touching it up hang on...

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok, here's the finished one 


Spoiler


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks!! Sent the TBT! It's cute! ^^

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## Cariad (Aug 12, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

No problem. ^_^

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^

My Mayor trio be kicking butt!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

BUMP. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bump.  ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 23, 2014)

Heres a little pixel freebie because all i do is little pixels like this one


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks it's cute!!

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 24, 2014)

hope you get art c: I'm looking for art as well


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks, I hope so too. 

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 26, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 26, 2014)

bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 26, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 27, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 29, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 30, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## shenrigenju (Aug 30, 2014)

i'd like to draw ankha for you :]
here are some examples:

My deviantart page:http://wlkrsmpsn.deviantart.com/gallery/

it may take me awhile to scan them because i'll have to use a friends scanner


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks so much, I think I'll pass though. I don't really care to see villagers drawn anymore. If you wanna try my mayors though that'll be fine. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 31, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 31, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 1, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 1, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 3, 2014)

*wakes up in the middle of night from a nightmare* 

Might as well bump this. XD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 4, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 4, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 5, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 5, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 7, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 7, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 8, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 9, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 9, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 10, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 10, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 11, 2014)

I could draw your mayors, I usually do Full Art but if you want a bust or just head shot I can do those too.

Here is my art history: http://colorslive.com/author?id=133097


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sure been a while anyones offered art of my mayors. I'd like them in full body form for sure. ^^

Are you doing this as a freebie or like something in return? ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 11, 2014)

I am looking for TBT if thats ok <3 I am a bit low and would be grateful if you could offer some.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmmm how much would you like?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 11, 2014)

Offer, I am not a pricer <3 Usually they go for TBt in the higher 100-200 but it is what ever you can offer

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also which one did you want me to draw, I can do either <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

How about 250 for all 3 together in a cute scenery? ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 12, 2014)

I usually sell 1 for 150, could you do 450 for everything?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmm I'm kinda low on TBT and I'm trying to make my bells last so I think I'll have to kindly decline. Best of luck though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 12, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Hmm I'm kinda low on TBT and I'm trying to make my bells last so I think I'll have to kindly decline. Best of luck though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Night Bump. ^^



I am almost done with it, don't wanna scrap it so i will send it to ya anyway :3 Its all good


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 13, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 13, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Morning Bump!! (Woot Woot, my 3000th post)!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi, Here's a chibi example and an example of an unfinished Doc.


Spoiler: example


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Very cute!! I'd love to see you draw my 3 mayors together!! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok, just saw lol, will do ^.^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome woo hoo!! Can't wait to see. You can draw them together in one piece. ^^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok, thought I was gonna do one, but 3 is fine.
Lol may be a little while bc I have about 4-6 drawings (forgot exactly how many)
To do. I am almost finished and just need to shade the first one.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh ok, sorry for the confusion. Do whatever you feel most comfortable with! ^^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 17, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 17, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 19, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## Sepia (Sep 22, 2014)

Ooooh, i'll be interested.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome sure why not! ^^

Draw whatever you'd like! ^^ 

Preferably my Mayors! ^^


----------



## Sepia (Sep 22, 2014)

You can find some examples of my traditional work here...www.sepiacrossing.tumblr.com

I would love to draw one of your mayors with one of the animals.  Havn't quite decided yet though which ones to do. Please message me if you're not interested and if you are. I would like to know how much you'll pay for some of my work. (I'm rather new so I'm not experienced in this forums currency ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

I left you a private message! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 22, 2014)

Almost done w the drawing


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

YAY can't wait! Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Extra night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 23, 2014)

here, I experimented w a new style ^.^
If you don't like it, just tell me and I can do my old style or re-do it.


Spoiler: meh


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks again! It's really adorable!  ^^

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Extra night Bump!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 24, 2014)

*Gasp* A customer!
Just search Mayor Doodles, the pic is there, and I'm too lazy to make a link X3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Okabiness said:


> *Gasp* A customer!
> Just search Mayor Doodles, the pic is there, and I'm too lazy to make a link X3



Huh? Lol


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump!  ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 28, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 1, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 1, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 2, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 3, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 3, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 4, 2014)

Night Bump!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 4, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 5, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 5, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 5, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## Birabuto (Oct 6, 2014)

Ooh, I'm interested! Here's some of my stuff. I can do pretty much anything, though I'm not the best with backgrounds ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 6, 2014)

Morning Bump!

Sure sure! Go for it I'd love to see what you draw! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 6, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 7, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 7, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 8, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 8, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## Wilock (Oct 9, 2014)

I can draw any of your villagers  Here is what my style looks like  >> cwilock.tumblr.com

Message me if interested~~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll have to pass. Thanks for the offer. Also it's hard to find your specif art on your blog from the ones you reblogged.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 9, 2014)

theres art examples of mine on my thread (cosmonaut's art dump) which should be on the first page of the museum. idek pricing tho.


----------



## Wilock (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh! It's okay. And btw I don't reblog, all of those post in my tumblr are my works.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh well damn I really loved this one!!







You drew that? If so I'd love some art by you! I'd prefer if you drew my OC from this thread instead though.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?205052-Draw-my-OC


----------



## Wilock (Oct 9, 2014)

Yup! I drew that  and alright I'll go check that thread.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Awesome!! Leave a comment on the other thread on what you'd like to draw for her. (Portrait, waist up, full body, etc).


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 10, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

okay ignore my post thats cool


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 10, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> okay ignore my post thats cool




Oh my I'm so sorry! I never saw your post. >.<

Would you like to draw my OC on my other thread? If so I'd like to see what you come up with. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 11, 2014)

Night Bump!


----------

